# Maximum gravel slopes



## rmartens (Jun 7, 2010)

I want to build a gravel driveway to access a building site atop a 135' hill in North Carolina. The horizontal run (from the survey) is 525'. I think that makes it a 25.7% slope. My plan is to lengthen the drive with switchbacks to reduce the slope to 17-20%. Until I actually build a house, I would like to pull my 24' TT to the top for camping. 

My tow vehicle is a 2007 Nissan Armada (2x4). Last year we towed the TT from Florida to Alaska over 5 months and many very high passes. I am concerned about the traction of the 2 wheel drive. My Alaska tow weight was about 5,300 pounds and the dry wieght is about 3,300.

I will have the driveway proffessionally cleared and graveled, but before a meeting with contractors, I wanted to ask if anyone has had any experience with two wheel towing on gravel road slopes in the 20% range.


----------

